# Budget Thrower: Ultrafire 980L



## trooplewis (Jun 9, 2011)

If you are looking for the most throw you can get without spending a hundred bucks, you might give the Ultrafire 980L some thought. There are several reviews of it up on Manafont, and they are claiming the light is pulling a very high 4.5A at the tailcap. 

With that kind of draw, you will shorten emitter life if you run it on High very much, but it should be strong on Medium (and it has no blinky/SOS modes), with High reserved for when you need extra boost.

I'm waiting for the review that compares it to my TK41, which should be available by early next week. For $43, it seems like there is nothing else on the market that can touch if for the price, although that puts it at the high end of 'Bueget Lights'.

Anyone else around here have one?


----------



## richpalm (Jun 9, 2011)

I got one.

I promptly killed my emitter with an IMR, so be warned!

Rich


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 16, 2011)

I think you are confusing throw and lumen output. I don't know how large a reflector this light is using (do you know the diameter of the head?) so if it's large enough it may throw a bit but if it's pure throw you want I'm sure there are better choices.

If you are talking about something that puts out a lot of light and throws decently well maybe it can do it. I couldn't find the exact specs (didn't look hard however).

It's using an XM-L though. A Uniquefire HS-802 is going to beat it for throw and it's less than $30.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 16, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> I think you are confusing throw and lumen output. I don't know how large a reflector this light is using (do you know the diameter of the head?) so if it's large enough it may throw a bit but if it's pure throw you want I'm sure there are better choices.
> 
> If you are talking about something that puts out a lot of light and throws decently well maybe it can do it. I couldn't find the exact specs (didn't look hard however).
> 
> It's using an XM-L though. A Uniquefire HS-802 is going to beat it for throw and it's less than $30.



I see where you're coming from but if you'd seen the beamshots you'd know he definately did mean throw. For an XM-L it is amazing, I know it probably can't match 'dedicated' throwers, but for it's size and output it's awesome. Out-throws the TK35 I believe anyway.


----------



## Tuikku (Jun 18, 2011)

Any quesses for runtimes on LOW-MED-HIGH on this?
I know, on High you propably can´t keep it on for too long because of the heat...


----------



## Tuikku (Jun 21, 2011)

Well, I just had to give it a shot...
Ordered from Manafont.
Fits my need quite well. I already have a longrunning XM-L thrower for long-term use but this would fit to pocket easier


----------



## fnsooner (Jun 22, 2011)

richpalm said:


> I got one.
> 
> I promptly killed my emitter with an IMR, so be warned!
> 
> Rich


 
I see that you liked the light so much that you ordered another even though you blew the emitter with an IMR cell. That says something. 



Tuikku said:


> Well, I just had to give it a shot...
> Ordered from Manafont.
> Fits my need quite well.


 
Me too, I ordered this light a couple of days ago. I recently bought a Zebralight SC600 and wanted a 1x18650/XM-L thrower. This should be fun. :naughty:


----------



## srtbrazil (Jul 5, 2011)

Waiting for some reviews.


----------



## raynstacy (Jul 5, 2011)

srtbrazil said:


> Waiting for some reviews.


 theres some buyer reviews here at the product page


----------



## fnsooner (Jul 7, 2011)

I just got this flashlight and can verify a 4.8 amp draw on Redilast 2900mah cells. I also checked the amp draw with other cells. My TF 2400 flames are giving me about 4.25A, the TF 2500mah blues about 3.75-4.2A. I also have some gray TF 2400mah cells that I get about 4A draw, but when I put the tailcap on and use them on high, the PCB trips within a couple of seconds. All four of the gray cells trip on the PCB. The other cells seem to work for at least a couple of minutes without tripping. I haven't tested beyond this. I will probably keep the TF flames in it.

This is a bad boy flashlight though. I was looking for a 1X18650 light that throws to compliment my ZL SC600 and it is everything that the SC600 isn't. It's designed for throw, it's quite a bit bigger with stainless crenallated bezel and tailcap with a cool GITD o-ring behind the glass. It has direct drive on high mode and PWM(I think) on the other two modes vs fully regulated operation on all modes for the SC600.

I have been carrying a Fenix LD01 powered by a 10440 li-on cell on my keychain for about a year and a half and this light reminds me of it. As long as you watch your voltages, use it as a backup light, default to medium use for the most part and use high for only a few minutes at a time and the wow factor. This is not a flashlight for the novice, but it's a cool light for a flashoholic to have in his arsenal.

This weekend I am going to go out and compare it to a couple of lights I have. I can't do pictures with beamshots(don't have the equipment at the time) but I will compare it to my Eagletac M3c4, 4Sevens S12, Trustfire x6, and a couple of others I have laying around. I can't compare it to my ZL SC600 at the moment because I sent it back for repair due to a faulty switch.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 7, 2011)

SOLID!!!

I have this light bookmarked and have been waiting for more CPF reviews.

Seems like an excellent poor mans alternative to some of the boutique, pro-built direct drive XML lights we've seen on the DIY forum.

I am also looking at this 
Sales Link Removed Rule #6 - Norm 
trustfire X9 here... sadly I can't afford both. Some recent discussions with PCC and BC, and they were saying they got MUCH improved Lumen numbers and thermal stability when the XML slug is screwed down firmly to the pill. The clamping force and pressure created by the mounting screws improves conduction compared to just the thermal epoxy glue by itself.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Aug 10, 2011)

*"This weekend I am going to go out and compare it to a couple of lights I have. I can't do pictures with beamshots(don't have the equipment at the time) but I will compare it to my Eagletac M3c4, 4Sevens S12, Trustfire x6, and a couple of others I have laying around."*

fnsooner, did you get a chance to make these comparisons?


----------



## bigchelis (Aug 10, 2011)

Sales Link Removed Rule #6 - Norm

Yeah. The use of set-screws allows for higher current to be used without the beam tint turning blue. Of course if I could master the LED to copper bonding that is the #1 choice and best way to do thermal transfer. Sadly only Saabluster, Milky, and Lamdalights is doing it succesfullly.

bigC


----------



## IRC (Aug 15, 2011)

I pulled the trigger on this light about a month ago. It throws better than all the other lights in my modest collection including, Olight M30, Tiablo MA6 and Lumapower M1 Hunter.

I love the compact size and simple lines.

It has become my "goto" light when ever I have a utility type job at night. Mine pulls 3.5 amps at the tail cap and gets about 1 hour run time on a Tenergy 2400 amp/hr 18650.

I still use my M30 for work but it has noticeably less throw than the 980L.


----------



## fnsooner (Aug 20, 2011)

Colonel Sanders said:


> fnsooner, did you get a chance to make these comparisons?





Sorry, I just saw your post. Yes I did get to compare the different lights. I ended up taking a few lights to an industrial area where I could shine them long distances into trees and up against commercial buildings. I tried to do some beam shots but they turned out really bad.

Here are the lights I took with me:

Ultrafire UF-980L
Fenix TK40 and TK70
Trustfire X6
Sky Ray 3XT6
Zebralight SC600

The light that was most similar to the UF-980L was the Fenix TK40. As I compared the two, I found the hotspot and the spill nearly identical in size. The UF-980L had a more defined hotspot and threw a bit farther. If you wanted to get a good idea of what the UF-980L can do, just look at TK40 beam shots and imagine a hundred or so more lumens. It is pretty impressive for such a small flashlight.

I did take some crude pics with my camera on my phone.







Above from left to right is the 4Sevens Preon 2, the Ultrafire UF-980L, and the Fenix TK40. 






Here's another pic.






I keep the 980L and extra battery in the holster in the glove box of my truck. I EDC the ZL SC600 which also uses an 18650. This allows me to have a backup thrower and an extra battery or two.


----------



## Ian2381 (Aug 20, 2011)

fnsooner said:


> Sorry, I just saw your post. Yes I did get to compare the different lights. I ended up taking a few lights to an industrial area where I could shine them long distances into trees and up against commercial buildings. I tried to do some beam shots but they turned out really bad.
> 
> Here are the lights I took with me:
> 
> ...



Where could I get a holster like that? Im tempted to get the 980L.


----------



## fnsooner (Aug 20, 2011)

Ian2381 said:


> Where could I get a holster like that? Im tempted to get the 980L.



http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/pelican-flashlight-holster-2327.html


----------

